# aggression



## elmosmommy (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone:
I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for some advice. My cockapoo hates my husband. My husband has never done anything to him. He's a very caring man, and would never hurt an animal.:ilmc: My doggie (Elmo) spent his first 4 mos. in a puppy mill. He was rescued and we adopted him. He is EXTREMELY attached to me, as well as me to him. I think he is trying to protect me. When I get home from work, he follows me all over the house all night. When my husband comes into the room, Elmo runs at him barking like he is going to attack him, it's only if I am home. Elmo hides under the bed when my husband is home and I am not. He has never bitten him but it is getting worse. We have had him for 6 years. My husband ignores him. Elmo doesn't have a problem with any other men who come into the house. How can I get Elmo to at least accept him, even if he hates him? I love Elmo and don't want to have to find him a new home. It took 2 years for him to really trust me and he still winces and backs up if I move to him too quickly. If I had to rehome him, I would hate to see how long it would take for him to get attached to someone else. He has such issues with trust. Finding another home is not an option. He relies on me so much ( and me on him). Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there and welcome,
Please don't be offended by anything I am going to say as it is not my intent...
You have had Elmo for 6 years....can you tell me some of the things that you have tried in the last 6 years to try and get him to accept your husband??

who does all of the caring for of Elmo...I am assuming it is you....if this is the case i would get your husband to do it all....now after 6 years this habbit of not working with your husband is going to take a long long time to break and alot of dedication! especially on your husbands side of things.

Now without more background my only suggestions is that your husband needs to start to do everything for ELmo....and even hand feed him his food....he probably won't eat right away but eventually he will come around. he won't let himself starve. 

have you thought about going to a Dog behaviourist? they may be able to help better than just some people on a forum who can't fully access your situations with Elmo. 

Is your husband willing to do alot to rectify this? 

6 years is a long time, and a behaviour can be very set in, however nothing is ever set in stone...an old dog can learn a new trick if you know what I mean!

I hope that things improve but I would for sure suggest some serious one on one work with a trainer.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh poor you .......... it must be awful to have such a predicament!!! Why don't you ask a local dog trainer to come round on a visit to see if they can help you - they might see something that your husband can do to amend the problem!! Also can you get your hubby to feed Elmo so he knows that he is higher in the pack than Elmo - did it with my son as Dexter was a bit of a pickle when we got him and hes got lots of respect now!! Saying all that Elmos a lot older with issues from his previous early experience so you still may need extra help! Good luck - keep us posted j x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get your hubby more invalved in Elmos life, 
get him feeding him
walking him 
training him

start off by you both going out for a walk with you holding the lead then when walking pass the lead to your hubby. then work on getting him to take the lead before you go out. 

get in to a training school he needs some bonding time with your hubby, something just Elmo and him do together try and stay away from it yourself. 

get something he loves to eat or will go daft for, but that treat is only to be used by ur hubby, he is the only one to give that treat. 


is it posible to lock Elmo out of any rooms where he can hide, so he has to stay in the same room as your hubby. leav him woth a nice bone or somthing so he doesnt think to much about your hubby being around (hubby doesnt go near him during this time you just want Elmo to enjoy being out around him)

as for the running up to him, i would put a lead on him and give him a lead correction. this is not aceptable and he needs to know you dont like that behavure.


----------

